# New Computer With Windows 8.1...What am I in for???



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2014)

New Computer With Windows 8.1...What am I in for???

Just ordered my new computer and I ordered Windows 8.1. I have had my existing computer so long, I don't know what OS I have, but I know what I read about Windows 8 scares me completely.

I'm not ready to take four months to learn how to use a computer to primarily post on this message board, shop a little and play some simple games. What am I in for?


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> New Computer With Windows 8.1...What am I in for???
> 
> Just ordered my new computer and I ordered Windows 8.1. I have had my existing computer so long, I don't know what OS I have, but I know what I read about Windows 8 scares me completely.
> 
> I'm not ready to take four months to learn how to use a computer to primarily post on this message board, shop a little and play some simple games. What am I in for?



Jackson, _good luck_ to you.  A few months ago, I bought a new PC but went with Windows-7 while they are still available. MS will be supporting W-7 through 2020, so I feel good about avoiding that learning curve of W-8, right now. I have a 6 year reprieve at which time something else will be around that is more user-friendly than W-8.1  ( hopefully ) I generally purchase new PCs about every 6 years.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > New Computer With Windows 8.1...What am I in for???
> ...




I am wondering if I should have gone that route!


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



It probably isn't too late to return it and go to Amazon for a new  W-7 tower, mouse, and keyboard. I am using my 20 inch monitor I already had. 

Or.....


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> New Computer With Windows 8.1...What am I in for???
> 
> Just ordered my new computer and I ordered Windows 8.1. I have had my existing computer so long, I don't know what OS I have, but I know what I read about Windows 8 scares me completely.
> 
> I'm not ready to take four months to learn how to use a computer to primarily post on this message board, shop a little and play some simple games. What am I in for?


Do you have a smart phone of any kind?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> New Computer With Windows 8.1...What am I in for???
> 
> Just ordered my new computer and I ordered Windows 8.1. I have had my existing computer so long, I don't know what OS I have, but I know what I read about Windows 8 scares me completely.
> 
> I'm not ready to take four months to learn how to use a computer to primarily post on this message board, shop a little and play some simple games. What am I in for?



Welcome to hell on earth........


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> New Computer With Windows 8.1...What am I in for???
> 
> Just ordered my new computer and I ordered Windows 8.1. I have had my existing computer so long, I don't know what OS I have, but I know what I read about Windows 8 scares me completely.
> 
> I'm not ready to take four months to learn how to use a computer to primarily post on this message board, shop a little and play some simple games. What am I in for?


Get along with it or search for solutions for Windows 8´s half-cooked user interfaces of which it has two.
Don´t search for long and be frustrated by the results and try out my tool collection that includes advantageous content. Not only the UI issue is solved but there are also other solutions around Windows 8:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/269659-windows-8-tips-and-support-9.html#post9512471


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > New Computer With Windows 8.1...What am I in for???
> ...



No.  I have a dumb phone.  I don't even text.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2014)

To demonstrate how challenged I am, I've decided to hire Geek Squad to come in and set it up and transfer some files!  Then I was going to suscribe for a year long remote "fixer" because I was so sure I would crash the first week and constantly thereafter.

So, now I'm thinking of just going to Best Buy and buying Windows 7 for that astonishing price and sending 8.1 back to Dell.

So, is that a plan?  If what Athena says comes to fruition, Windows 9 may come out and be more user friendly by my 6 years is up.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 5, 2014)

If you decide to stay with Win 8, get yourself the Windows 8 Bible and Windows 8 Hacks. No, it's not a hacking book, but it does give you some clever little shortcuts to get around the nuances of 8. I have 8 on my laptop and tower and refuse to upgrade to 8.1.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Not much advantage to it. 

Windows 8.1 is a good OS. Stable and easy on resources. Ultimately, it's Longhorn - the SAME system as Vista/Windows 7. Longhorn is unquestionably the best OS Microsoft has put out, and arguably the best ANYONE has produced.

But the OS is not the interface. I agree that Metro can be a challenge. Still, a few simple things will make it easy to use. 

Use the Desktop. The traditional desktop is still there, and still works the same as it always did. You can create shortcuts and dock them on the task bar. I launch may apps off of icons on the desktop, exactly as I did under Window 7 and earlier.

Use Search - a right click and search will get you where you want to go with no fuss or muss.

Understand the corners. Hovering the mouse in corners does stuff, like popping up menus.

Explore - you may find that you like some of the Metro UI.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> To demonstrate how challenged I am, I've decided to hire Geek Squad to come in and set it up and transfer some files!  Then I was going to suscribe for a year long remote "fixer" because I was so sure I would crash the first week and constantly thereafter.
> 
> So, now I'm thinking of just going to Best Buy and buying Windows 7 for that astonishing price and sending 8.1 back to Dell.
> 
> So, is that a plan?  If what Athena says comes to fruition, Windows 9 may come out and be more user friendly by my 6 years is up.



Dell has Win 7 machines still.  Go to their online chat (with a customer service person) and they'll probably exchange it for you.  Or go the Best Buy route if it works better for you.  If the new laptop already shipped you may have to pay return shipping on it, don't know.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 5, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Good post. The only good I see with Metro is the shopping section for games. I downloaded some really good Chess and Checker games as well as a neat Pinball game. Other than that, I'm like Uncensored and use Desktop. I don't need shortcuts. I just go to the mountain scene I have installed as my Desktop wallpaper, and then I'm where I'm used to being as in Windows XP.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2014)

Stupid Question #1...  What is metro...The tiles people talk about?

Stupid Question #2....I think (???) I bought Dell Inspiron 23 5000 Seies 8GB 1TB windows 8.1 with a 27" monitor.    Is it a touch computer?


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Stupid Question #1...  What is metro...The tiles people talk about?
> 
> Stupid Question #2....I think (???) I bought Dell Inspiron 23 5000 Seies 8GB 1TB windows 8.1 with a 27" monitor.    Is it a touch computer?



Yep. Tiles are the Metro we are speaking of. I looked up your system, and it certainly appears to be a nice system. I suppose you mean touch screen, and that is an option, but whether you bought that option, you would only know that.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2014)

XPostFacto said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid Question #1...  What is metro...The tiles people talk about?
> ...



Thank you very much!  Now, if I can only use it.  I'm getting it tomorrow or Wednesday.  Will keep you updated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Stupid Question #1...  What is metro...The tiles people talk about?
> 
> Stupid Question #2....I think (???) I bought Dell Inspiron 23 5000 Seies 8GB 1TB windows 8.1 with a 27" monitor.    Is it a touch computer?



Metro is the tile interface.  Yes, it's an all-in-one with a touchscreen monitor.  Win 8 really isn't that bad, most (like me) hate the Metro interface but even then it has a major learning curve for users going from XP straight to Win 8.  There are things you can do to make it more Win 7 like thereby rarely having to deal with Metro except on boot up. 
Win 7 has a learning curve for those upgrading from XP (or earlier releases) but it's not as bad.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Stupid Question #1...  What is metro...The tiles people talk about?
> 
> Stupid Question #2....I think (???) I bought Dell Inspiron 23 5000 Seies 8GB 1TB windows 8.1 with a 27" monitor.    Is it a touch computer?



Metro is the tile based interface that Microsoft brought out. They were sued over then name, because a game company owned it -so they changed it to the ever-stupid name of "Modern."

The Dell Inspiron 23 is a touch screen based system - exactly what 8.1 was designed for.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 5, 2014)

Windows 8 is one of the worst large scale modern operating systems yet. If not THE worst.
By modern I mean post-90's. Let's say 2000 - forward.
  It is terrible. It is what critics say it is - an OS made for a smart phone, forced onto a computer.
A smart phone primarily does one thing at a time since of course the small display makes looking at more than one thing impossible. Desktops/Laptops do NOT do one thing at a time. Who the f*ck wants to click on a picture in an email - and the picture completely takes over the computer. You can't look at the image and your email at the same time. That is stupid. 
Want to look at an excel file and your email at the same time? 
Too bad.
  Now, it is true you can abandon the Metro desktop and go back to the traditional desktop (sort of) - but then of course why would anyone want Window 8 - and set it back to a "sort of Windows 7 machine"??
  It is as bad as people say it is.
Anyone saying different is a Microsoft  fanboy and is being dishonest.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Windows 8 is one of the worst large scale modern operating systems yet. If not THE worst.
> By modern I mean post-90's. Let's say 2000 - forward.
> It is terrible. It is what critics say it is - an OS made for a smart phone, forced onto a computer.
> A smart phone primarily does one thing at a time since of course the small display makes looking at more than one thing impossible. Desktops/Laptops do NOT do one thing at a time. Who the f*ck wants to click on a picture in an email - and the picture completely takes over the computer. You can't look at the image and your email at the same time. That is stupid.
> ...



Either that, or they are educated and actually know what they are talking about.

It appears to me that you don't even know the difference between an operating system and a user interface.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid Question #1...  What is metro...The tiles people talk about?
> ...



Metro works well on a touch screen, but is horrible with a mouse.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Windows 8 is one of the worst large scale modern operating systems yet. If not THE worst.
> By modern I mean post-90's. Let's say 2000 - forward.
> It is terrible. It is what critics say it is - an OS made for a smart phone, forced onto a computer.
> A smart phone primarily does one thing at a time since of course the small display makes looking at more than one thing impossible. Desktops/Laptops do NOT do one thing at a time. Who the f*ck wants to click on a picture in an email - and the picture completely takes over the computer. You can't look at the image and your email at the same time. That is stupid.
> ...



How do you know all of this?  Do you have W8?  Sell computers?  An IT person?  Just a Computer knowledgable person?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I'm keeping my keyboard and mouse


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



As you should.

One of the first really cool moments with Metro was on my Surface, just reading a news feed. I realized that how I moved the article on screen determined what would happen. Slide my finger down, and the article scrolled - pretty typical. BUT then I slide left and right to have the system respond with either other articles or related materials - all context sensitive. *Very* cool stuff. You can do none of this with a mouse, Microsoft built all this intelligence into the touch mechanism. There are a lot of things like this in Metro, if you use the touch interface, you will find amazing touches. 

I'm a long time Android user, and the Android interface is downright primitive compared to Metro. Right now only Windows can do these things. Obviously Apple will soon steal all the innovations and "create them" to the wild applause of the Apple fanatics - but for the moment, only MS has a hyper-intelligent touch UI.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Windows 8 is one of the worst large scale modern operating systems yet. If not THE worst.
> ...



ALl of the above with exception to selling computers.
We have one Win 8 laptop in the house. And we (like most) set it to boot up into the traditional desktop. Metro is horrendous. Unless you are a teenager who only uses Facebook and Youtube...then it is great.
We also have one Win 7 laptop, a Chromebook, a LinuxMint Desktop running Plex Server and two laptops running LinuxMint. 
I never use the Win 8 machine, and my wife prefers the Chromebook. Which I am willing to bet you would also. If you primarily do everything in a browser - Chromebook is fantastic.
I have a loong history in IT.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 5, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Windows 8 is one of the worst large scale modern operating systems yet. If not THE worst.
> ...



User interface... you understand that is a broad term. Or did you mean the GUI? The graphical user interface. I take it you do.
Microsoft is the one that forgot what an OS is. Or what it should do. Like stay out of the way after it launches your software.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Thank you.  That's quite a resume!

I prefer a desktop.  I like my keyboard and mouse.  I don't want and hope I did not get a touch computer.  I don't have a smart phone, so it'e unlikely I would want a touch anything.  I had an ipad and gave it away.

So, you can see I am not tech savvy, but like to be on it for this board and mundane tasks.  I'm thinking Windows7 is what I should have.  Think I will call Dell to make sure I didn't buy the touch.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I am thinking you should call Dell and cancel the order and reconsider Chromebook. (You can very-very easily plug in a traditional keyboard/mouse into a laptop and also plug it into a larger monitor. Very easily, plug it in and it just works.
What is Chromebook? Essentially it is a computer designed only to use the internet. So if all you so is email, browse the internet, come here, type some letters and print them etc. Then Chromebook is the way to go. Not only are the VERY cheap, but they are waaay faster the a traditional computer since they have no hard drive and operate on a very small O.S.
Seriously, go to a Best buy or even a Walmart and try one out.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


A touch-display does not hinder you to use a mouse instead and normally you don´t need to buy a new computer if you want to use Windows 7. Just buy a Windows 7 Systembuilder license, load the drivers from the internet and install Windows 7. Or, again, try the tools I provided.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> User interface... you understand that is a broad term. Or did you mean the GUI?



It's not 1985 anymore, and Steve Jobs didn't just invent icons (by stealing them from PARC)

I meant what I said, the UI - which in modern terms includes input models such as multi-touch. 



> The graphical user interface. I take it you do.
> Microsoft is the one that forgot what an OS is. Or what it should do. Like stay out of the way after it launches your software.



Microsoft suffered a disease all to common for techies; they believed that since they had bleeding edge hardware, everyone else did too. Metro/Modern is designed for touch/gesture systems. It IS the future - either under Microsoft - or as is the usual way, when Apple steals it and "invents" it.

Touch screen is short lived - it's a pain in the ass on the desktop. BUT gesture based computing is simply the way we will interact with machines. 

This is what computing will be for the next decade;

Kinect for Windows

WHETHER M$ can manage to market it, or whether they let Apple again steal the hottest technology and market it as their own, gesture computing will dominate.

Who knows, Microsoft earns more profit on every Apple iPhone sold than Apple does, so there IS something to be said about sitting back and collecting royalties on patents - still it would be nice if M$ would do something smart for once.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 5, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



It's really horrible without a mouse, especially on my laptop touch pad, and God, do I hate touch pads.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 5, 2014)

Touch screens the future? Touch screens are nothing new. A company back in the 70's called Fluke Technology first produced touch screens for their instrument controllers that the Navy used to operate test equipment. Granted they weren't as sophisticated as they are now, but we could even play Star Wars and Moon Lander when we were in between measurements. Ah, nostalgia. Now, the PC world is just playing catch up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2014)

XPostFacto said:


> Touch screens the future? Touch screens are nothing new. A company back in the 70's called Fluke Technology first produced touch screens for their instrument controllers that the Navy used to operate test equipment. Granted they weren't as sophisticated as they are now, but we could even play Star Wars and Moon Lander when we were in between measurements. Ah, nostalgia. Now, the PC world is just playing catch up.



I use a Fluke network tester/scanner. Great device.

Try the Optiview® XG on your network- FREE


----------



## Howey (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> New Computer With Windows 8.1...What am I in for???
> 
> Just ordered my new computer and I ordered Windows 8.1. I have had my existing computer so long, I don't know what OS I have, but I know what I read about Windows 8 scares me completely.
> 
> I'm not ready to take four months to learn how to use a computer to primarily post on this message board, shop a little and play some simple games. What am I in for?



Run as far as you can from it.

It's hard, but you can actually find a new fast computer that still has Windows 7 Pro.

I finally did last week.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 5, 2014)

Howey said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > New Computer With Windows 8.1...What am I in for???
> ...



You could run from it, or you could just learn how to use it. It's not so bad after awhile. The hardest part for me was installing 8 on my system. I have an ASUS P5Q motherboard. I would get the install half done, and then it would crash. I finally had to reflash the motherboard's BIOS with Windows 7 drivers. There were no drivers for Windows 8, but if you can find Windows 7 drivers, then they will work for Windows 8. Remember that. It could get you out of a jam in the future.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 5, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I, too, have a Chromebook and LOVE IT!    Mine is a Toshiba Chromebook&#8212;13.3.  That and my W-7 PC, which is lightening fast for it has none of the 6+ years of Internet accumulation, i.e. trash, that my Vista had, have my needs covered. Jackson, all you really need is the Chromebook, based upon your use however, you may, as I, may prefer a PC with wrist-rest over a touch pad.


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


  When I purchased my PC with W8.1 I hated it. But after a few days I settled in and learned it.  I really love Windows XP  easy to maneuver. Hey Jackson your pretty smart and it shouldn't take long to master it.


----------



## namvet (Aug 5, 2014)

its app city











start button lower left






you can have it. ill stay with 7


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2014)

XPostFacto said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Wireless mouse......  Never us a laptop without one.......


----------



## Missourian (Aug 5, 2014)

I was using XP up until I got this laptop.  Microsoft was abandoning XP and my old laptop gave up the ghost around the same time.

I got this HP pavilion on Black Friday from Walmart for like 299 or something...and let me tell you,  learning Win 8.1 was an experience...but now that I have a have a handle on it,  I like it as much as if not more than XP.

The ONE terrible thing about Windows 8.1 over Win 7 is,  Win 7 came with a Virtual XP built in and Windows 8.1 doesn't...you have to pay for it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I use that too, if I have my Chromebook on a table but on the arm of a chair, it is a task, so I just use the thumb pad.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, after all of the advice, I think I might just return the computer with W8.1.  I called Dell and they said I could uninstall W 8.1 and download W 7.  But then they installed Microsoft Office and I wondered if that was for 8.1!  

Might as well just return the whole thing...I have 14 days to return and then order the correct one.  At least I know I didn't get the Inspiron 3000 touch!  I did one thing right!

What an ordeal!


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't stand Windows 8 or any of its variants.  I wish I could go back to 7.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2014)

I just hope I don't come across something I want to add later on and it will be for W8 users only...


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 6, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Well, after all of the advice, I think I might just return the computer with W8.1.  I called Dell and they said I could uninstall W 8.1 and download W 7.  But then they installed Microsoft Office and I wondered if that was for 8.1!
> 
> Might as well just return the whole thing...I have 14 days to return and then order the correct one.  At least I know I didn't get the Inspiron 3000 touch!  I did one thing right!
> 
> What an ordeal!



Microsoft Office will work with Windows 7 and Windows 8/8.1. Now, if you uninstall 8.1, you will probably have to re-install Office. If I were you, I would not be so hasty to stop the order. Windows 8 is not that bad, even though it has a steep learning curve. The laptop I bought had 8 on it, but it did have a tutorial on it that  helped a lot.

 Every time Microsoft ever came out with a new operating system, I bought a book on that new system. Like I mentioned before. the Windows 8 Bible is a very good tutorial. I don't know what the difference is between 8 and 8.1, but check out the Barnes and Noble bookstore for books about Windows 8.1. Surf the Internet. Don't give up this awesome system by listening to these naysayers. You'll get through it. It's not all that bad.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 6, 2014)

Jackson said:


> I just hope I don't come across something I want to add later on and it will be for W8 users only...



The apps today are programmed to function With Windows Vista, 7 and 8. Don't worry. You will be fine.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 6, 2014)

XPostFacto said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope I don't come across something I want to add later on and it will be for W8 users only...
> ...



Thank you, XPF!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



My Logitech blue tooth is always with me!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 6, 2014)

What are you in for?

You are in for the 7th circle of hell. Windows 8 is almost as good an idea as "new Coke".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2014)

Missourian said:


> I was using XP up until I got this laptop.  Microsoft was abandoning XP and my old laptop gave up the ghost around the same time.
> 
> I got this HP pavilion on Black Friday from Walmart for like 299 or something...and let me tell you,  learning Win 8.1 was an experience...but now that I have a have a handle on it,  I like it as much as if not more than XP.
> 
> The ONE terrible thing about Windows 8.1 over Win 7 is,  Win 7 came with a Virtual XP built in and Windows 8.1 doesn't...you have to pay for it.




Virtual PC has been replaced with Hyper-V, the server level program that was released in 2006. Hyper-V is part of Windows 8, you just need to turn it on. It is compatible with all your existing VPC files, so you can import old virtual machines directly.

http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-8-feature-focus-client-hyper-v

You will have to supply a valid key for XP - but most people have one or more of those laying around.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I can't stand Windows 8 or any of its variants.  I wish I could go back to 7.



You can. Install Windows 7 and use the Windows 8 key, it will work fine.

Live tiles are cool - REALLY cool. I love the tiles in 8. I have a live tile for mail that cycles all unread mail in it, so at a glance I can see what is going on with email. Obviously the Weather tile is nice, it's a default. The news tile is very useful as well. I even set up a live tile with my security cameras, that cycles the views in the tile.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2014)

XPostFacto said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope I don't come across something I want to add later on and it will be for W8 users only...
> ...



Many of the apps in the Microsoft Store will only run under Windows 8. These are mostly games like you would play on an iPad. But they are Windows 8 only.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> What are you in for?
> 
> You are in for the 7th circle of hell. Windows 8 is almost as good an idea as "new Coke".



So, you've never used it....


----------



## SmedlyButler (Aug 6, 2014)

Jackson said:


> New Computer With Windows 8.1...What am I in for???
> 
> Just ordered my new computer and I ordered Windows 8.1. I have had my existing computer so long, I don't know what OS I have, but I know what I read about Windows 8 scares me completely.
> 
> I'm not ready to take four months to learn how to use a computer to primarily post on this message board, shop a little and play some simple games. What am I in for?



I tried Win8 beta a couple years ago. It struck me as basically Win7 optimized for touch screens. Microsoft has been steering towards a multi-platform OS for several years. Phones, tablets, desktops etc. So if you don't use touch-screen as your main input I don't think you'll get the full benefits of Win8.1. However the 8.1 edition is supposed to address some user complaints about the friendliness of 7 vs 8. Tooling around with 8 a couple of years ago you could get 8 to act much like 7 for the most annoying changes - e.g. the start menu. And after a little tweaking I discovered a few new aspects of 8 that were definetly improvements. Maybe with 8.1 you don't have to tweak to recover the Win7 baubles you really liked. I haven't tried it yet. And until and unless I get a desktop touch screen I won't unless I have to. I use the desktop while eating, smoking, house-cleaning, every activity. Makes for a very grungy screen imo.

Anyway good luck. And if you can't format Win 8.1 to your likeing one of your savvy buddies should be able to help you out. It's no where near rocket science. It's one of the things I've always appreciated about Windows, it's a very malleable OS.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, someone almost had me talked into staying with 8.1 until I started rationalizing the benefits and couldn't think of any except to say I had the latest technology available.

That doesn't mean anything to me, so I think I'll turn around and send it back and enjoy the familiarity of W 7.  I have was I need.

Now, it's been a long time since I bought a new monitor.  With the new desktop, I bought a new monitor, larger, 27".  Does that have software that has to be downloaded to be compatible with W 7 instead of W 8.1?  IOW, do I have to send that back as well since it is pre installed to go with W 8.1?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Well, someone almost had me talked into staying with 8.1 until I started rationalizing the benefits and couldn't think of any except to say I had the latest technology available.
> 
> That doesn't mean anything to me, so I think I'll turn around and send it back and enjoy the familiarity of W 7.  I have was I need.
> 
> Now, it's been a long time since I bought a new monitor.  With the new desktop, I bought a new monitor, larger, 27".  Does that have software that has to be downloaded to be compatible with W 7 instead of W 8.1?  IOW, do I have to send that back as well since it is pre installed to go with W 8.1?



The monitor will work fine.

What makes the difference in the monitor is your graphics card. If you are using a Dell U2713HM and you go with the onboard graphics of an I5 or I7 machine, you will be limited to 1920 X 1080 resolution, since the Intel HD4000 chipset will not drive 2560 X 1440. But the monitor will still work. Most discrete video cards will drive ultra-HD.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 6, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > I can't stand Windows 8 or any of its variants.  I wish I could go back to 7.
> ...



All of which you could do before tiles, even in Win XP.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> All of which you could do before tiles, even in Win XP.



Longhorn ended the advantage of Linux.

The NT kernel was unsecure by nature, no amount of tweaks could ever change the fact that zero ring commands were part of the architecture. For Linux fanatics, this was the target to take out M$ - but Longhorn changed that, Longhorn is far MORE secure than Debian and other Linux systems.

I've noted that many Linux fanatics pine for the days of XP - but not because XP was such a great system - quite the opposite.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 6, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > XPostFacto said:
> ...



Before I retired, I had my  IT department disable the touch pad. I'm a pretty fast touch typist and bang the keyboard real hard to the point that if I didn't watch it, the cursor would jump all around and erase what I had just typed. All laptops with touch pads have that annoying problem. I disabled the touch pad on my home laptop, but when I did, it also disabled the mouse so now, I have to use the pad. I have now changed the way I type, just to keep from erasing previous data. What a pain.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 6, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Well, someone almost had me talked into staying with 8.1 until I started rationalizing the benefits and couldn't think of any except to say I had the latest technology available.
> 
> That doesn't mean anything to me, so I think I'll turn around and send it back and enjoy the familiarity of W 7.  I have was I need.
> 
> Now, it's been a long time since I bought a new monitor.  With the new desktop, I bought a new monitor, larger, 27".  Does that have software that has to be downloaded to be compatible with W 7 instead of W 8.1?  IOW, do I have to send that back as well since it is pre installed to go with W 8.1?



Being a techno weenie like I am, I wouldn't send it back. I'm not afraid to dive right in there. I also build my own PC's about every 7 or 8 years as soon as I get dropped frame rates on the latest game, then it's time to go for a new build. In the long run, it's up to you, and only you can decide what you want.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 6, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > All of which you could do before tiles, even in Win XP.
> ...



Your really reaching. But not touching a thing.
Banks all over the world overwhelmingly use Microsoft to secure their data...oh wait...they use Linux.
The internet is primarily ran on Windows...oh wait...no it is Linux.
The military primarily uses Windows and embedded Windows for everything...oh wait...no they use *nix varients and their own custom embedded *nix systems contracted for military hardware and critical systems.
Yeah...just the other day I was on a nuclear sub and it operates on Windows 8...yes...
Yep..the whole world is wrong about Linux security, and you are right.


----------



## cereal_killer (Aug 6, 2014)

Love Windows 8.1. Its a great OS. Easy to get around, looks great, runs great etc.

In the office I use a Mac. At home I'm either on my PC which runs Windows 7 or my All-in-One Dell which runs Windows 8.1. 

I like change and 8.1 is a great 'change'.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Love Windows 8.1. Its a great OS. Easy to get around, looks great, runs great etc.
> 
> In the office I use a Mac. At home I'm either on my PC which runs Windows 7 or my All-in-One Dell which runs Windows 8.1.
> 
> I like change and 8.1 is a great 'change'.



You got rid of the Surface Pro?

I'm on the SP3 now, but no way will I give up my Surface..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Your really reaching. But not touching a thing.
> Banks all over the world overwhelmingly use Microsoft to secure their data...oh wait...they use Linux.
> The internet is primarily ran on Windows...oh wait...no it is Linux.
> The military primarily uses Windows and embedded Windows for everything...oh wait...no they use *nix varients and their own custom embedded *nix systems contracted for military hardware and critical systems.
> ...



B of A runs entirely on Windows. They run MSSQL on Server 2008R2 on the backend and Windows 7 on the client side.

Now for something REALLY scary, watch them reboot a B of A ATM sometime - THOSE run Windows XP.

Wells Fargo runs Suse on IBM blade architecture for the backend, with Windows 7 for client boxes. Other banks I don't know.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 6, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Love Windows 8.1. Its a great OS. Easy to get around, looks great, runs great etc.
> 
> In the office I use a Mac. At home I'm either on my PC which runs Windows 7 or my All-in-One Dell which runs Windows 8.1.
> 
> I like change and 8.1 is a great 'change'.


Can´t share your opinion. Neither does it look great nor does the second user interface make any sense. At least the choice should be given whether one wants to install and use that Modern UI or not.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 6, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I was using XP up until I got this laptop.  Microsoft was abandoning XP and my old laptop gave up the ghost around the same time.
> ...



Couldn't find Hyper-V on my machine...Google says it's on 8 Pro but not 8 Home. 

Instead I followed these instructions...Forget The End Of Life Woes: Windows 8 Has An XP Mode

Then I went here (Index of /virtualbox/) and downloaded the Guest Addition .iso and Expansion Pack and opened them *IN *XP inside the VirtualBox program.

Finally got it working about a half hour ago.

Now FYI warning -   I have no idea what I am doing...I just followed instruction...use the links above AYOR! 

But it did work for me...I installed Chessmaster 9000 and MapSend Topo 3d and they are working.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 6, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


The *Logitech MS70 wireless trackball* is excellent!  It is absolutely flawless and I can't praise it enough.  I have two (for both desktop and laptop) and I'm amazed at how well they work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 6, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > XPostFacto said:
> ...



Ya sell em or have stock in the company.........?  
Psst....  I hate trackballs......


----------



## Politico (Aug 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > New Computer With Windows 8.1...What am I in for???
> ...



Exactly. Suckage...lots of suckage.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Love Windows 8.1. Its a great OS. Easy to get around, looks great, runs great etc.
> ...



I'm always getting that nag screen from 8.1 to install, but I just blow it off. Win 8 is fine for me. I keep it well updated. I refuse to blow everything away I have set up, just for 8.1 that MS claims to be better.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 7, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > XPostFacto said:
> ...



I presently have the Logitech Trackman Marble Mouse so I can see myself upgrading to the Logitech Cordless Optical trackman, but at $404...I stay with what I have!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 7, 2014)

Jackson said:


> New Computer With Windows 8.1...What am I in for???
> 
> Just ordered my new computer and I ordered Windows 8.1. I have had my existing computer so long, I don't know what OS I have, but I know what I read about Windows 8 scares me completely.
> 
> I'm not ready to take four months to learn how to use a computer to primarily post on this message board, shop a little and play some simple games. What am I in for?



A reformatting of the hd if you're smart. Should never use pre-installed systems, no telling what they buried in there.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 7, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



You're right that it is 8 Pro only. I didn't realize any machines were being sold that didn't have Pro on them. Shame on Dell for putting home on a machine.

Virtual box works well. It's Oracle so be careful it doesn't install the Ask virus, but it has done fine in my experience.


----------



## namvet (Aug 7, 2014)

my wife's sister got this and was totally confused. also she could not install older software like her printer and an older version of MS office. she dumped it


----------



## cereal_killer (Aug 7, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Love Windows 8.1. Its a great OS. Easy to get around, looks great, runs great etc.
> ...


Never had one but they are awesome. SP3 is killer  I bought the Dell XPS 12 all-in-one and I'm super happy with it.

Oh by the way   >>>> http://www.surfaceforums.net/


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 7, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



Since you started the forum, I sort of assumed you had one...

Anyway, love the 3, it is the only mobile device I use, other than a phone. Tablets, notebooks, and laptops have all be retired.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 7, 2014)

Jackson said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The Logitech MS70 is a giant-step improvement over the Trackman.  It is wireless, it functions flawlessly, and cleaning it is amazingly simplified.  The ball pops right out and right back in, no screws, no hassle.  And it costs only $35.  

If you like using a trackball you will love the MS70!


----------



## MikeK (Aug 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


When I like something as much as I like this device it deserves my praise.  



> Psst....  I hate trackballs......


I hate mice . . . mouses . . . meese.  

So I suppose it's what one is accustomed to.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 8, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Yeah...I love marble ball.  Can't get used to the traditional one now.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow, this thread got hijacked by none other than a tiny little mouse.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 8, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Love Windows 8.1. Its a great OS. Easy to get around, looks great, runs great etc.
> 
> In the office I use a Mac. At home I'm either on my PC which runs Windows 7 or my All-in-One Dell which runs Windows 8.1.
> 
> I like change and 8.1 is a great 'change'.



Great post and good info, CK, but you may be too late because Jackson is thinking about changing his order and sending it back, if he hasn't already.

So you had no problems with 8.1? I keep getting the nag screen to update, but I'm somewhat leery of it. I have heard all kinds of horror stories about files being corrupted, and folks having to re-install the whole works and everything else they call of value on their hard drives.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 8, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


----------

